# 2012 harpoon b2b



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Finished registration a bit ago. Anyone else trying to get a spot this year?
Will be my first time doing anything other than solo/club rides. Anything out of the ordinary one should expect?

Edit: and is it best to do these sorta rides on clinchers? My hed's will be in soon and they are tubulars.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

mogarbage said:


> Finished registration a bit ago. Anyone else trying to get a spot this year?
> Will be my first time doing anything other than solo/club rides. Anything out of the ordinary one should expect?
> 
> Edit: and is it best to do these sorta rides on clinchers? My hed's will be in soon and they are tubulars.


I love the idea of this ride(i drink a lot of Harpoon and beer in general), but it doesn't fit in my schedule. I decided to organize my own little brew to brew ride down on Long Island.

Don't mean to add worthless post to your thread, just keep us informed and maybe a ride report w/ pics if possible. Good luck.


----------



## stufred (Mar 5, 2010)

This will be my fifth year hopefully. Long climbs( I'm from Chicago), lots of friendly people,fast pace lines. If its hot it gets a little rough. Great ride.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck on getting your application chosen. 

There is a 22+ avg MPH category for the 150 mile ride? Wow. I didn't see terrain description on the website (but didn't spend hrs on it either) so I wonder what kind of cli,bing is involved - amount of elevation gain makes a big difference for a ride of that distance. 

I would definitely be interested in hearing what the ride and overall experience was like.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

The ride is fun but it's a long day in the saddle. I've done it the last 3 years, which is good enough for me. I've always ridden it on tubulars but I'm comfortable in changing a tire on the side of the road if I have to. Depending on which program you look on (MapMyRide or RideWithGPS), it can be 6000 or 8000 feet of climbing. The majority of which comes on 2 climbs.

If you haven't done it, I would say it's definitely hell of an experience.

Good Luck


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Few more days and find out if I was lucky or not.
If I got a spot, it will likely be a good ramp up to a ride that follows, 200 on 100.
Do the b2b, spin some modest miles for the next week and a half, then pray to survive the Vermont endeavor.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

This will hopefully be my 4th time doing the ride. Its a long day in the saddle and you really need to practice food/liquid/electrolyte intake beforehand... 150 miles is quite a bit more than the typical 100, and if its hot, you lose a ton of electrolytes... cramping seems to be the biggest issue people face... its definately a blast, good luck getting in... i hope to get that lucky email letting me know i've made it... 

if your comfortable with tubular, go for it... if you dont know how to/want to change tires, then skip it and go with the clinchers... 

riding through boston first thing on a saturday morning is an amazing experience... empty roads... beautiful sunrise... cant be beat.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

bikerboy337 said:


> riding through boston first thing on a saturday morning is an amazing experience... empty roads... beautiful sunrise... cant be beat.


Good luck to you bud!

I agree, I do quite a few super early morning rides that actually wrap up when the sun is coming up over the Mass Ave bridge, and if a few sailboats are out on the Charles, it makes for a fantastic finish to the ride


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome, got a spot!


----------



## Gregrarnold (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all, 1st post.

I got a spot in this years b2b this year as well. 1st timer on the b2b and will be my longest ride to date. Looking to clog my schedule with centuries in the next few months.....any suggestions? I'm in eastern Connecticut.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

Gregrarnold said:


> Hello all, 1st post.
> 
> I got a spot in this years b2b this year as well. 1st timer on the b2b and will be my longest ride to date. Looking to clog my schedule with centuries in the next few months.....any suggestions? I'm in eastern Connecticut.
> 
> ...


Get a lot of hill riding in early this year and at least a couple centuries. I think a great ride before the B2B is the kings tour of the Quabbin which is the week before. As was said earlier in this thread, eat, drink and drink more. Also look at what recommendations are put out by Harpoon for training.

Seven Hills Wheelmen

Good luck


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

a few hills/short hills/interval hills in the boston area for those who cant get out too far due to time/family/work/etc


south russell street, beacon hill
S Russell St to S Russell St - Google Maps

irving street, beacon hill
Irving St to Irving St - Google Maps

summit avenue, brookline off beacon street
2 Summit Ave, Brookline, MA 02446 to Summit Ave - Google Maps

frawley street, off huntingon ave
Frawley St to Frawley St - Google Maps

parker hill avenue, off huntington ave
1 Parker Hill Ave, Boston, MA 02115 to Parker Hill Ave - Google Maps

wait street, off huntington ave
1 Wait St, Boston, MA 02115 to Wait St - Google Maps

lawn street, off heath street
Lawn St to Estey St - Google Maps

school street, off mass ave arlington
8-10 School St, Arlington, MA 02476 to Kenilworth Rd - Google Maps

eastern avenue, arlington
Unknown road to Eastern Ave - Google Maps

quincy street/fountain road, arlington off mass ave
10 Quincy St, Arlington, MA 02476 to Fountain Rd - Google Maps

north street, medford
13 North St, Medford, MA 02155 to North St - Google Maps

thornberry road, winchester
120 Thornberry Rd, Winchester, MA 01890 to Thornberry Rd - Google Maps

blossom/girard, winchester
2 Blossom Hill Rd, Winchester, MA 01890 to Girard Rd - Google Maps

myopia road, winchester
1 Myopia Rd, Winchester, MA 01890 to Myopia Rd - Google Maps

mayflower road, winchester
1 Mayflower Rd, Winchester, MA 01890 to Mayflower Rd - Google Maps

brush hill road to summit, milton
1373 Brush Hill Rd, Milton, MA 02136 to Unknown road - Google Maps


----------



## stufred (Mar 5, 2010)

See you guys in June. Don't over think it. Do a lot of group riding and you'll be fine. It's a great time.


----------



## ct_clyde (Mar 13, 2012)

*Harpoon B2B - any Clydes entered/interested in joining forces?*

This is my 4th ride of the B2B. I just make the 16 mph cut off but I've seldom been able to keep in a pace line - though strong on the flats (18-22 mph plus) , anything over 3 - 4% slope affects me and causes me to drop off so I end up alone until someone catches up. If this was a 30 or 50 mile ride it's less a problem but I tend to conserve my energy ahead of the 2 big climbs.

So I'm wondering, if there are other Clydes (I'm 6'8", 260 lbs), interested in grouping up, let me know - united we conquer? (Maybe we can get to 17 or 18 mph).

CT_Clyde


----------



## Gregrarnold (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm registered in the 17mph for this years b2b but have never ridden it. My buddy who also riding registered for 16mph. I assume none of this matters much after we're under way. I'm of lesser stature than CT Clyde (5'10" 195lbs) but happy to join the fight. As a 1st timer I've been taking advantage of the weather and riding with a Brevet group in Westfield, MA to get used to the distance. We have plenty of climbing to take advantage of in eastern CT provided you don't mind repeats. My biggest concern at this point is enjoying the Beer at the finish. Anyone local to Nowich, Ct? I'm a few miles North in Franklin and ride solo for lack of after work riding partners.


----------



## ct_clyde (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm central CT (New Haven) but ride at our home up in New Hampshire in the White Mountains. Let's see if anyone else is interested in teaming up. My first year there were about 5 of us that grouped up for about teh middle 60 or so miles but we separated at a rest stop - just when we probably needed each other the most. That last big climb, Leviathan, is something - especially for a Clyde. It's 6 of 7 miles of climbing, most all in your lowest gear and low cadence (I may change my gearing this year). Still, it really helps to work with guys on the long rollers and ANYTHING to cut down on energy output makes it more likely to finish on time. So, for anyone interested we can meet up early to get out at the beginning of the 16 mph crew and team up. As you can see, the first 40+ miles are quite nice but then you hit Climb 1 and enter a bunch of rollers before Leviathan.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Gregrarnold Im in Milford. If you ever feel like doing some hillls there are some good ones in Grafton to hit for practice. A straight shot down rt 140. Let me know. Misery loves company


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

mogarbage said:


> a few hills/short hills/interval hills in the boston area for those who cant get out too far due to time/family/work/etc


You are so da man. Thanks!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

mogarbage said:


> Awesome, got a spot!


Congrats, good luck, and have fun.


----------



## Gregrarnold (Feb 13, 2012)

5 weeks to go. I've been getting in as many rides as the weather has allowed lately. Any of you on Strava? The data from last year suggests 6000-8000 ft of climbing while Harpoon website says just under 5000? I'm training for 8000, and hoping its less.


----------



## Gregrarnold (Feb 13, 2012)

Less than two weeks to go. I'm as ready as I'm going to be. Knocked down 112 miles with just under 5,000 feet of climb in 6:20 last weekend. Few mid week rides and one more 100+ miler next weekend and I'm calling it good. Getting an 11-28 installed with a new chain this week just in case. If you're looking for me I ride a flat black & white SuperSix with Am. Classic 420's and red Michelins/ brake hoods. As I ride mostly solo after work I'm looking forward to a nice long group ride with my favorite beer in my sights.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

will keep an eye out for ya greg but there's some 1000 odd people that will be attending so odds are against us. im heading out in the 16mph pelotons. red black white cervelo r3 with hed wheels. more than likely recognize me from my all red fizik shoes


----------



## Ken1966 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm Doing this ride a week from today. I don't think I'm ready butt what the heck. Have been riding about 80 miles a week and running 15 to 20 miles a week. I'm going to go out and do a 65 - 85 mile ride tomorrow to get the feel of a long ride. We'll see how it goes
Longest ride ive ever done was 65 miles


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone doing this ride, have fun and be safe!


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

how'd you guys do? hope everyone had a good time. i appreciated the fact there was NO wind to speak of. and the springs flowing down the 1st climb were pretty cool. half tempted to get off the bike and fill up the bidon!


----------



## Ken1966 (Jul 30, 2011)

7:34. Not incudiNg 3 five minute stops. Had fun. Little sore on Sunday


----------



## thirstygreek (Mar 10, 2011)

Notsure how long it took me as I messed up my RXC5 but it was a a great ride! my longest ride leading in was 70mi ride so this was a bit of a rude awakening but I hang in with a group up until 8mi out when I was dropped and that last 8mi sucked! I just spun it in easy from that point, my whole lower body was toast. The demo 2012 Roubaix I was using was not the best climbing bike either but oh well, I finished well within the time frame and will do a few 100mi ride before next year's.


----------



## Ken1966 (Jul 30, 2011)

Same here. I rode 72 the week before and bonked but ate right this time and drank plent off fluids. Felt fine the entire time until the cramps. Could have pushed through it but played it safe. After all this was not a race. The electrolyte I took worked awesome then I finishe strong when the cramps left me. I was not really ready for this ride either. Just coming off a pretty bad crash and injury which required surgery and all. spent a lot of time off the bike only 4 weeks ago so I should be happy with my performance. If I ride this next year I will be way more prepared, will do way more miles and hill, will get my weight down about 15 20 more pounds. Should fly up the hills. I also forgot that I dropped 2 water bottles about 60 miles in and 10 miles out of the first stop. Had to go back and get them. the guys I was riding with had at least a half mile on me. I had to ride 27 mph to catch them. It took me awhile to recover from that, but I eventually did.




thirstygreek said:


> Notsure how long it took me as I messed up my RXC5 but it was a a great ride! my longest ride leading in was 70mi ride so this was a bit of a rude awakening but I hang in with a group up until 8mi out when I was dropped and that last 8mi sucked! I just spun it in easy from that point, my whole lower body was toast. The demo 2012 Roubaix I was using was not the best climbing bike either but oh well, I finished well within the time frame and will do a few 100mi ride before next year's.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

We might have crossed paths. I remember seeing 2 bottles get ejected and a few squirrels diving all about trying to avoid them. Not sure where we were exactly but couldn't have been that many people losing both bottles at once.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am going to try and get into this ride next year.

thirstygreek - what don't you like about the Roubaix for climbing. I have a 2012 and I love it in the hills (long climbs). 

The only 2 areas I really knock my Roubaix is when I am leading a paceline at 24mph I am cursing that I don't have the racier geometry of a Tarmac, and I find it lacks a little acceleration when standing when I am trying to power up rollers or in a sprint. The bike however was designed for neither of those things. For overall comfort during long rides however, I am extremly happy with it.


----------



## Ken1966 (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe. I was the guy wearing the B2b jersey. ( kidding). Who knows.......I also dropped a co2 cartridge back in the city. The bottles flew out of my cages mounted behind my seat when I hit a deep pot hole going up a 2% grade hill. I was not happy to spend that much effort/ energy that early in a ride Trying to catch up.


----------



## thirstygreek (Mar 10, 2011)

It was the frame's reaction time I guess, too much flex for the out of the saddle climbs for me I guess. Also was falling off the back of a paceline I would have to REALLY work to get back in where if I had a slightly racier frame I think it would have responded better. As for comfort it was money for a 150mi ride. The tires that came on it seemed huge, if I were to get they were 25mm, all in all not the most Aero bike, If I had the cash for two road bikes I would have a Venge and a Roubaix for diffefrent rides....but I dont


----------



## Ken1966 (Jul 30, 2011)

Venge is my next bike. Big bucks though. Maybe in a year or two. I've got a Tarmac pro now. Nice bike and pretty stiff. Climbs well


----------

